# Elektrorasierer - Hilfe gesucht!



## Oonâgh (11. September 2012)

Servus allerseits!

Seit einiger Zeit nun habe ich vor, mir einen ordentlichen Elektrorasierer anzuschaffen. Die Nassrasur macht meiner ziemlich empfindlichen Haut immer wieder zu schaffen und vor zwei Jahren habe ich ein etwas älteres Modell von Braun aus den Familienbesitztümern bekommen. Das ist deutlich angenehmer als die typischen xtausend-Klingen-Nassrasierer. 
Da das Ding nun allerdings auch schon nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik ist und ich mich einlullen lassen habe von Erfahrungsberichten, Werbung und Co., habe ich nun vor, mir endlich ein neues Gerät zu leisten. 

Die erste Frage, die sich wohl stellt, ist die, nach der Art der Scherköpfe: Das "klassische" Standardsystem flach und breit, oder die modernere Variante mit drei beweglichen runden Scherköpfen.

Bei mir zur Auswahl stehen derzeit zwei Modelle, die sich im höchsten Beliebtheitsgrad bei Amazon sonnen dürfen:
Das sind der Braun 3 - 320 und der Philips PT860/16. Die befinden sich auf etwas niedrigerem Preisniveau, Preis/Leistung soll aber ziemlich gut sein. Rezensionen sind zuhauf vorhanden, allerdings kein konkreter Vergleich, den ich mir eigentlich wünschen würde. 

Habt ihr mit den verschiedenen Systemen bereits Erfahrung gemacht? Ist das möglicherweise letztendlich nur eigener Geschmack und Vorstellung von Ästhetik und beide funktionieren auf ihre Art prima? Könnt ihr Feedback dazu geben, oder mir eventuell andere Modelle ans Herz legen?

Danke schon mal, ich freue mich über jede Antwort!
LG


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (11. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich rasiere mich zwar nur Nass, aber kann trotzdem ein Feedback abgeben. Warum ? Ich bin Altenpfleger von Beruf und alle Männer bei uns haben Elektrorasierer ^^ von billigeren bis bessere Markengeräte. Allerdings hab ich nie darauf geachtet welches Modell der jeweilige nun ist ^^
Wenn ich mir einen zulegen würde, dann einen von Phillips mit 3 runden Scherköpfen ging bis jetzt immer am schnellsten damit und das Ergebnis war gut. Mit den die flache Köpfe haben brauch ich deutlich länger und es ist schwieriger zb. im Nasenbereich in die ecken zu kommen.

Ich denke mit dem 

*Philips PT860/16 Rasierer PowerTouch Plus*

kannst nix falsch machen ^^

Die billigeren Elektrorasieren denke mal im 20-35 Eur Bereich, haben meistens nach kurzer Zeit Elektrotechnische macken oder Akku defekte. Zudem lässt nach kurzer Zeit auch die Effektivität zu wünschen übrig ( 10 Min rasieren bis es einigermaßen ok ist.... da bin ich mit Nass schneller bei den Bewohnern  ).


----------



## BlueIce84 (11. September 2012)

Ich bin vor gut 6 Jahren zu den Elektrorasierern von Philips gewechselt und kann diese nur empfehlen.
Die Nassrasur war mir einfach zu aufwendig 

Eine Nacht laden und du kannst dich problemlos 1-2 Wochen rasieren.
Jedoch solltest du auch bedenken das nach etwa zwei Jahren ein neuer her muss. Die Scherköpfe haben leider auch kein ewiges Leben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. September 2012)

gibt es die scherköpfe nicht zum nachkaufen?

hab nen 30€ von philips, tut nach etwas übung tadellos seinen dienst. 3 runde köpfe.


----------



## Belo79 (11. September 2012)

Klaro, die Scherköpfe kann man nachkaufen -> Kosten ca. 15 Eu


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Ich schwöre auf den Braun 790CC. Mit den Philips Rasieren, egal ob nun billig oder teuer, kam ich nie zurecht und bekam teils arge Hautprobleme. Mit den Braungeräten, auf die schon mein Vater schwor, komme ich aber wunderbar klar. Das Highlight des 790CC ist definitiv die Reinigungsstation die den Rasierer nach jedem Benutzen säubert und schmiert. Die Scherköpfe sollte man alle 16 Monate tauschen, meiner hält allerdings schon fast zwei Jahre, und kosten im Regelfall ungefähr 30 bis 35 Euro. Preislich lag der 790CC damals bei etwas über 200 Euro, ist aber heute nicht mehr zu bekommen. Nachfolgemodell scheint der 795CC-3 zu sein, schlägt aber mit 380 Euro bei Amazon ordentliche Löcher ins Konto.

Ich persönlich würde immer wieder zu Braun greifen und dem TE daher auch zu einem solchen Rasierer raten. Man muss jedoch beachten das je nach Vorlieben und Hauttyp auch ein Philipsgerät die richtige Wahl sein kann. Manchmal bieten sogar die Hersteller direkt eine Geld zurück Garantie an, falls man mit dem Rasierer nicht zufrieden sein sollte. Darauf eventuell achten und einfach ausprobieren. Dann klappt es auch mit der Rasur.


----------



## BlueIce84 (11. September 2012)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Klaro, die Scherköpfe kann man nachkaufen -> Kosten ca. 15 Eu



Das Set Köpfe kostet für meinen ~28€ da nehm ich für 40-50€ lieber nen neuen Rasierer


----------



## Thestixxxx (11. September 2012)

Wenn du echt Probleme mit dem Rasieren hast kauf dir nen ordentlichen Braun. Mit so ner 60 EURO Tröte da bleib lieber bei der Nassrasur wer für ein gerät das er täglich benutzt so wenig Geld ausgeben will da kanns so schlim nicht sein.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. September 2012)

Richtige Männer flammen sich die Haare natürlich ab .
Da hast du dann keine Probleme mehr mit Bartstoppeln.


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Ein richtiger Nerd rasiert sich doch eh nur einmal im Jahr ... zu Weihnachten wenn er aus dem Keller raus kommt


----------



## Varitu (12. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich rasier mich mal nass mal trocken, nutze das einfachste Modell von Braun. Hab auch mal ein wenig nach verschiedenen Modellen gesucht. Ich kann dir nur raten nach den Folgekosten zu schauen. So ein (Marken)Rasierer kann auch mal 20 Jahre halten, was soll auch groß dran kaputt gehen(wenn er kein Akku Modell ist). Wichtig ist was Messerblock und Scherfolie kosten. Denn die sollte man einmal im Jahr ersetzen.
Über die jahre macht es schon was aus ob so ein Set 15Euro oder 30-40Euro kostet. Zudem gibts auch solche 3er Scherkopfrasierer von Braun die mittels Reinigungsstation gereinigt werden. Die entsprechende Flüssigkeit kostet daher auch nochmal extra.

Wenn ich mich zwischen denen aus deinem Link entschieden müßte würde ich den Braun nehmen, deutlich gerinigere Folgekosten.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Oonâgh (13. September 2012)

An erster Stelle muss ich mich für all die Antworten bedanken!

Ich sehe, dass Braun hier scheinbar mit 4:2 'gewinnt'. Mal sehen, was es nun letztendlich wirklich werden wird. Der 3er Scherkopf hätte mich aus Interesse gereizt, aber wie es im Moment aussieht, werde ich beim klassischen Format bleiben. Ich bin gespannt, was der neue so leistet! Vielleicht teile ich euch ja bald meine eigene, neue Meinung mit 

LG


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Richtige Männer flammen sich die Haare natürlich ab .
> Da hast du dann keine Probleme mehr mit Bartstoppeln.


Richtige Männer rasieren sich mit sowas.

Ich bin übrigens mit dem Schwert ganz zufrieden, es schneidet einwandfrei die Haare ab ... und ein Ohr hab ich so auch schon verloren ...


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. September 2012)

dann doch eher mit ner Kreissäge, als mit so nem billigen Katana...


----------

